

HBO Silicon Valley: Peter Gregory = Thiel or PG? - AbhishekBiswal

Is Peter Gregory supposed to be Peter Thiel or YC&#x27;s PG?
======
coconut12
Or a combination of both?

~~~
AbhishekBiswal
umm maybe.

